# Tanning hides



## Oakshire (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone ever tanned your own bear hide?? My hubby is heading out bear hunting in the morning and I am thinking I would like a rug! 

Any tips or links would be greatly appreciated! 

Or good Bear recipes


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Not to discourage, but if this is your first hide you ever tanned, do yourselves a favor and get it done for you if you really want a rug.. you will be much better satisfied.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

arcticow said:


> Not to discourage, but if this is your first hide you ever tanned, do yourselves a favor and get it done for you if you really want a rug.. you will be much better satisfied.


Yes, I agree.
A $1000 dollar rug is not a good starter project.


----------



## Oakshire (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks ! I am going to call a taxidermist tomorrow. He just got into cell range and called me he is on his way home with a bear!!!


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

Oakshire said:


> Thanks ! I am going to call a taxidermist tomorrow. He just got into cell range and called me he is on his way home with a bear!!!



three words:

pictures
Pictures
PICTURES!!!!



and pics of the rug if possible, I'd love to see it when done!


----------



## Oakshire (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have cutting instructions for bear??? I am planning on taking the roasts from the back end, and I am thinking the rest I may just make into sausages??? Any other suggestions???? This is my first time cutting meat, I usually just drop cows or pigs off at the butcher and pick them up in neat little packages  I will try to post pics?


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

havn't done it myself, but this may help some:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2065166_field-dress-bear.html#


----------



## Oakshire (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, I got it all done last night  I am pretty happy with the job that I did! It took me 3 hours, but that was boning it all out. I did not get the meat all ground, I am going to go visit my butcher buddy to get that done.


----------



## flannelman (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bear. I have never hunted them and I have only seen one in the wild. We actually have a lot of them around here I just haven't been in the right place at the right time. I have thought about hunting them but I'd like to taste the meat fist to be sure we would eat it. I hate to waste game.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Congratulations on the bear, and on processing it. What does bear taste like compared to other meats?


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

any updates Okshire?


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Unless they've been into the salmon, bear usually are favorably compared to pork. Moose = beef, caribou = veal, porcupine = beef stew, rabbit & ptarmigan = (dry) chicken. You can cook a bear just like you'd cook pork. If it's really lean, cook wet, with broth in a closed pot. There are excellent sausage recipes too.
Have fun!
Kit


----------

